# Major improvement to cheap HF grinder



## Rndmann9 (May 30, 2016)

Upgraded the tool rest on the cheap hf grinders from the sheet metal ones to 1/4 aluminum plate ones.


----------



## Rndmann9 (May 30, 2016)

Closer look at the rest


----------



## gus (May 30, 2016)

Gus will carbon copy too. The job rest on the Bosch Bench Grinder was not world best for an expensive grinder. HSS Bit grinding
a bit dicy with regrinds required. Thanks for the post. Will post when done.


----------



## Swifty (May 30, 2016)

With a great rest like that you could make a nice holder for a diamond dresser that runs along the front edge of the rest. I'm another one that must copy that rest idea.

Paul.


----------



## Rndmann9 (May 30, 2016)

The grinding wheel notch was a bit of trial and error but it will kind of wear itself in once you get it close enough for it to spin free. I put the back bolt in and moved it into the spinning wheel to mark where I needed to take away metal.  Then between the mill and hand filing got it nice and snug.  One of those projects I have put off for years and finally took care of.  I use a hand dresser on it but the rest is much better than the flimsy ones that came on it.


----------



## Rndmann9 (May 30, 2016)

This is one of the virtually worthless tool rest they replaced


----------

